# Ridere di piacere: varie espressioni



## cityofgod

Buongiorno a tutti/e,

Vi chiedo cortesemente se potete segnalarmi tutte le espressioni che conoscete (o avete sentito) per definire una grossa, grassa risata:

AMMAZZARSI - Mi sono ammazzato dalle risate
APRIRSI - Mi sono aperto dalle risate
PIEGARSI - Mi sono piegato dalle risate
SCOMPISCIARSI - Mi sono scompisciato dalle risate
SGANASCIARSI - Mi sono sganasciato dalle risate
TAGLIARSI - Mi sono tagliato

Grazie sin d'ora. Un saluto

*City of God*


----------



## tie-break

SBUDELLARSI - Mi sono sbudellato dalle risate.


----------



## tie-break

Mi viene in mente anche :

PISCIARSI  - Mi sono pisciato  addosso dal ridere.


----------



## gabrigabri

Spaccarsi: mi sono spaccato 
(slang torinese?)



cityofgod said:


> Buongiorno a tutti/e,
> 
> Vi chiedo cortesemente se potete segnalarmi tutte le espressioni che conoscete (o avete sentito) per definire una grossa, grassa risata:
> 
> AMMAZZARSI - Mi sono ammazzato dalle risate
> APRIRSI - Mi sono aperto dalle risate questa non la conoscevo ma direi che corrisponde più o meno al mio "spaccarsi"
> PIEGARSI - Mi sono piegato dalle risate
> SCOMPISCIARSI - Mi sono scompisciato dalle risate
> SGANASCIARSI - Mi sono sganasciato dalle risate
> TAGLIARSI - Mi sono tagliato questa si usa a Roma, solo lì o anche da altre parti?
> 
> Grazie sin d'ora. Un saluto
> 
> *City of God*


----------



## cityofgod

*gabrigabri*
*Re: Ridere di piacere: varie espressioni*
Citazione:
Originalmente inviato da *cityofgod*
TAGLIARSI - Mi sono tagliato questa si usa a Roma, solo lì o anche da altre parti?

Ciao Gabrigabri,
sicuramente a Roma, in quanto il verbo "tagliare", con una certa intonazione e gesticolazione, sottointende più degli altri la risata: es. "Me sò tagliato !".

Quanto alle altre parti, rimando agli utenti del forum.


----------



## Bigiù

1-SBELLICARSI;
2-RIDERE A CREPAPELLE; CREPARE DALLE RISATE; MORIR CREPATI DALLE RISATE.
Un po' antiche, ma per ora non me ne sovvengono altre. Passo parola.
Ciao.
P.S. Le altre le avevo sentite, tranne "aprirsi", se è un'informazione che può essere utile.


----------



## tie-break

cityofgod said:


> TAGLIARSI - Mi sono tagliato questa si usa a Roma, solo lì o anche da altre parti?


 
Mai sentita da queste parti


----------



## SunDraw

"Aprirsi" e "tagliarsi" a me suonano esotiche. Qui al Nord c'è però un corrispondente "sbregarsi dal ridere / dalle risate".
Antiquati: "ridere a crepapancia", "ridere fino alle lacrime".
Comunissimo: "ridere come pazzi/matti".
Quindi "ridere come (eventualmente precedendo con l'articolo partitivo o il numero esatto o un "tanti"): dannati forsennati ossessi disperati sciamannati ubriachi cretini deficienti imbecilli coglioni idioti dementi esauriti ebeti scemi bambini";
"ridere come (animali): iene maiali cavalli macachi/bertucce polli/oche/galline";
"Ridere come pochi".
Segnalo il delizioso "ridere come spose", ma lo direi emozionato argentino magari irrefrenabile, ma non sguaiato.
A motivo del participio non entusiasmante, anziché "ho riso come un" si preferisce direi un "ridevo come un" "ero lì a ridere come un" ecc.


----------



## Angel.Aura

gabrigabri said:


> Spaccarsi: mi sono spaccato
> (slang torinese?)



Si usa anche qui.

- mi sono spaccato dal ridere
- mi hai fatto spaccare dalle risate


----------



## cityofgod

SFONDARSI - Mi sono sfondato dalle risate

Anche a Roma si usa:

SBRAGARSI - Mi sono sbragato dalle risate


----------



## la italianilla

cityofgod said:


> Buongiorno a tutti/e,
> 
> Vi chiedo cortesemente se potete segnalarmi tutte le espressioni che conoscete (o avete sentito) per definire una grossa, grassa risata:
> 
> AMMAZZARSI - Mi sono ammazzato dalle risate
> APRIRSI - Mi sono aperto dalle risate <- sì ma non lo uso
> PIEGARSI - Mi sono piegato dalle risate
> SCOMPISCIARSI - Mi sono scompisciato dalle risate
> SGANASCIARSI - Mi sono sganasciato dalle risate
> TAGLIARSI - Mi sono tagliato
> 
> Grazie sin d'ora. Un saluto
> 
> *City of God*



Aggiungo *schiantarsi dal ridere*


----------



## Meduser

Pescara: SCHIATTARSI - Mi sono schiattato di risate.


----------



## Juri

In dialetto istriano:
Me son imborezza' de rider.


----------



## rainbowizard

SunDraw said:


> "Aprirsi" e "tagliarsi" a me suonano esotiche. Qui al Nord c'è però un corrispondente "sbregarsi dal ridere / dalle risate".


 


cityofgod said:


> Anche a Roma si usa:
> 
> SBRAGARSI - Mi sono sbragato dalle risate


 
Sì ma _sbregarsi_ è un termine dialettale che ha significato diverso da _sbragarsi_.

_Sbregarsi_ significa in dialetto letteralmente tagliarsi/strapparsi/lacerarsi

In Veneto c'è un proverbio che recita: "Pèso el tacòn del sbrégo" = "Peggio la toppa dello strappo"

_Sbragarsi/Sbracarsi_ significa (mi pare) aprire o far cadere le braghe/brache.



Juri said:


> In dialetto istriano:
> Me son imborezza' de rider.


 
E a Venezia "Me so imboresà dal ridar" 

o anche

"Me xe vegnù el borésso" Italianizzato "Mi è venuto il _boresso_" D


----------



## Anaiss

Mi aggiungo a rainbowizard.
A Venezia e dintorni si sente dire anche:
*cappottarsi dal ridere* (come le barche _fanno cappotto_)
e quando qualcosa è particolarmente divertente, tra giovani almeno, si dice "*Fa svolare (dal ridere)". *


----------



## rocamadour

Questo vecchio (e divertente) thread mi era proprio sfuggito.
Aggiungerei "*spanciarsi* dal ridere/dalle risate". 
In quanto a *tagliarsi* devo ammettere che quest'uso non l'avevo mai sentito.


----------



## gc200000

Scattiare (in italiano Scoppiare) dalle risate.

Crepare dalle risate.


----------



## catrafuse

In Friuli si dice "sbaccanare", "fare una sbaccanata".


----------



## marco.cur

In Sardegna si dice anche scuartararsi dalle risate (da scuartarai: spaccare, schiattare).
C'è anche un'altra risata: s'arrisu de s'arenada, arrutta a terra e scuartarara, la risata della melagrana che quando cade a terra si spacca. È la risata di uno che ride in circostanze in cui la risata è fuori luogo (davanti a una situazione seria).


----------



## Ruminante

tie-break said:


> Mi viene in mente anche :
> 
> PISCIARSI  - Mi sono pisciato  addosso dal ridere.


con una variante... Mi sono "scompisciato" dalla risate, che probabilmente fa riferimento allo scompiglio piu' totale sotto l'effetto del ridere.

Per city of god (un giorno se ti va mi spieghi questo nomignolo...): a Roma si sente dire anche "sbracarsi" dalle risate, con la c. e infatti come diceva qualcuno, ha a che fare con le brache (o "braghe"... se volete approfondire la questione leggete l'esilarante ed istruttiva discussione "pronuncia sonora") 
Grazie di questo allegro thread


----------



## doggylander

Noi diciamo: morire dal ridere o crepare dalle risate.


----------



## olaszinho

ridere fino alle lacrime".

Perché sarebbe antiquato? Non sarà molto usato, ma credo proprio che possa ancora rientrare nell'italiano standard.
Tagliarsi dalle risate: mai sentito


----------



## infinite sadness

Che ne dite di "piangere dalle risate"?


----------



## Ruminante

... equivale penso a "ridere fino alle lacrime" (ma messo in quella forma mi fa pensare istantaneamente a "piangere di gioia", infinita tristezza...)


----------



## Lariana

gc200000 said:


> Scattiare (in italiano Scoppiare) dalle risate.
> 
> Crepare dalle risate.



Schiattare dalle risate (in italiano).


----------



## violadaprile

TENERSI LA PANCIA DAL RIDERE

Io non userei "shiattarsi", ho sempre sentito "schiattare" dal ridere, nel senso di scoppiare


----------



## luway

Non so se mi è sfuggito, ma mi pare che il semplice 'ridere di gusto' non fosse ancora uscito


----------



## pizzi

Il più frequente, sentito e usato, è _schiantarsi dalle risate_. Anche senza specificare nel dettaglio: _Mi hai fatto schiantare! Mi sto schiantando!_ In Maremma _schianta'!_


----------



## violadaprile

Nella zona di Tortona dicono "SGUARARE"
"Mi hai fatto sguarare", ma non so esattamente che significhi.


----------

